# Help Costa del sol - internet/tv



## Nialmarie (Feb 25, 2018)

Hi There

Im hoping someone can help!

We move to spain next week to mijas area! 

Who are best for internet and TV is there a Sky type of TV with lots of channels?

I look forward to replies

Many Thanks


----------



## danboy20 (Jul 10, 2017)

Can't recommend Avatel highly enough.

They have reduced their prices now, so that the lowest package is just 29 Euros per month.

That includes 100mb fibre optic, landline, and 195 TV channels - with a large selection of British TV channels (some in HD) direct from router. 

I´d be surprised if that package can be beaten for price.

https://www.wikiker.com/Home/Fibra


----------



## Nialmarie (Feb 25, 2018)

*thanks*

Thanks that is much appreciated!


----------

